#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 獸裝半成品傷眼照，另求教嘴巴的設計or剪裁

## 小蜜柑

最近總算從各種忙碌和感冒中解脫出來
趕快把頭部做出來
雖然眼睛還沒貼上去，不過想到貼上去的話視野會變得更小
想趁現在先自拍就先上來獻醜了

剛剛原本打算編輯在上次發的花了兩個多星期，把獸裝、前後爪完成的小感
不過發現沒辦法編輯標題就另發一篇了



因為是自拍所以把手掌放在前面的地上

缺點很多，請大家見諒
頭部和鞋子的黏合處沒有處理得很好，可以看到一些露出來的布邊
胸部偷懶用水滴型的泡棉去弄，結果縫歪，而且看起來根本圓形 :jcdragon-shock: 
腹部自己穿起來感覺鬆鬆的
臀部則是有點緊，尾巴也縫的不太理想，而且垂垂的
背面雖然大家看不到，不過我不知道要怎麼把拉鍊藏起來...雖然買了跟毛毛布的顏色一樣的拉鍊，但是還是很明顯 :wuffer_pissed:  :jcdragon-QQ: 
原本打算貼的假髮也還沒買...想要的顏色和髮型好貴阿
還有項圈上的鈴鐺，錯過聖誕節可以選購，現在節慶用品店都只有春聯了... :jcdragon-man: 

另外就是嘴巴還沒開
想問各位有沒有什麼推薦的或是建議的方式呢？
因為不是主流的長吻，可以用泡棉做出裂嘴
直接下刀開出一個半月型感覺又怪怪的
還望有同好能提供意見


不過總算是可以穿上整套
比只穿毛毛衣有FU許多~  ←雖然各種傷眼只能自HIGH
只能說做出能穿出去見人的強者真是太強大了 :jcdragon-pray:

----------


## gelidwolf

很厲害拉~~本狼的全身還沒動工XD
拉鍊要藏的話要縫裡面一點,然後要用隱形拉鍊...記得要夠長不然就囧了(orz

鈴鐺的話文具店應該有~本狼之前去一家書局,文具區擺了好多鈴鐺
至於嘴部的話本狼目前也在研究中(第二顆頭)orz順利完成的的話再貼上來
妳可以參考這邊的前輩們
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/48...97%A5%E8%A8%98

----------


## 菜鳥

你做到這樣就已經很不錯了!
如果你可以把眼睛 耳朵做大一點,我想你的成品應該會好很多
嘴巴的話,可以去網路上參考貓科動物的嘴型來做

以上,完畢

----------

